# Hum dee dum de do de do........................



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

Hum dee dum de do de do...I'm just strollin' by. Excuse me while I set these down here and rest a moment....










The biggest was 27" and 8 Lbs. There were 5 of us fishing the South Jetty of the HBSP yesterday in the cold when the fish went totally nuts ....around 2:30 PM. Everyone was fishing artificials.... imitation baitfish, topwaters, jigs with soft tailed baits....it didn't seem to matter. Dozens of bluefish and all these trout. Note that these are full sized newspapers fully unfolded....and the big one is longer than the open papers were wide!


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Very nice haul. 3 inches of snow fell between Friday afternoon and Saturday morning in my part of Atlanta. More in other parts. Glad you had success.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Good trout, man. Awesome job.


----------



## speckalicious (Nov 30, 2016)

Nice haul!! Hope you had help carrying the cooler back to the truck


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

Hey Robb do you have some kind of pass or do you have to pay every time going in?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

pmcdaniel said:


> Hey Robb do you have some kind of pass or do you have to pay every time going in?


I buy the annual park pass... I think it's $79 a year. I use it to go into Myrtle Beach State Park to fish on that pier sometimes, but mostly HBSP. When I'm not traveling on business I'm there at least once a week, and often I'll do two-a-days 3 or 4 times in a week and another half day on the weekend, so paying each time would be pretty expensive!


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

speckalicious said:


> Nice haul!! Hope you had help carrying the cooler back to the truck


No help...but it was middle tide, so it was no problem. My adult nephew was with me, but he got run over by a car years ago and suffers a lot of pain when he's on his feet for too long, so I wouldn't let him pull the cart at all.


----------



## pmcdaniel (Nov 13, 2013)

ChefRobb said:


> I buy the annual park pass... I think it's $79 a year. I use it to go into Myrtle Beach State Park to fish on that pier sometimes, but mostly HBSP. When I'm not traveling on business I'm there at least once a week, and often I'll do two-a-days 3 or 4 times in a week and another half day on the weekend, so paying each time would be pretty expensive!


Cool, ty for the info. I didn't see any pass pricing on their site.


----------



## hangout (Dec 9, 2016)

does recent cold weather kill the biting at south jetty?


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

hangout said:


> does recent cold weather kill the biting at south jetty?


The cold snap actually helped. The Trout on the jetty were quite lackluster in the few weeks leading up to the weather change.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

hangout said:


> does recent cold weather kill the biting at south jetty?


Specks themselves thrive in temps in the mid 50s to mid 60s. However, baitfish are typically less tolerant of temp changes. Specks will follow food when some of the baitfish may move sea-ward out of the marsh. Also, the rocks warm up faster than surrounding water.


----------



## ChefRobb (Jan 8, 2016)

bluefish1928 said:


> Specks themselves thrive in temps in the mid 50s to mid 60s. However, baitfish are typically less tolerant of temp changes. Specks will follow food when some of the baitfish may move sea-ward out of the marsh. Also, the rocks warm up faster than surrounding water.


However, I fish successfully for specs on those rocks until mid-February...... so there's still time....


----------

